# Scroll saw conversion kit



## paul24dual (20 Jan 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the Olson blade conversion kit will fit a 

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-sf16g-4 ... 240v/20397

Cheers
Paul


----------



## beech1948 (20 Jan 2014)

I'm considering one of these as well. Only thing I found was this Youtube video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0weS0EH8xVY

Al


----------



## martinka (21 Jan 2014)

Practically all budget scroll saws have the single bolt clamp fixing which the Olson kit should fit, but have you considered the Axminster clamps which are much cheaper?
http://www.axminster.co.uk/blade-clamp- ... fs-fretsaw


----------



## powertools (21 Jan 2014)

Following Martin's advice on a previous thread I fitted the Axminster clamp to my old saw.
It was the best £2 that I have ever spent and transformed the saw.


----------



## paul1020 (23 Jan 2014)

looking at pictures I think I will get the kit for my B&q pro scroll saw soon as I can.I then can start doing finer scroll work


----------



## dtecting (1 Dec 2018)

Just purchased the axminster version nothing like the old one casting was cracked even before i opened the packet not happy at all
going for the olson kit instead. metal is cheep chinese casting


----------



## dtecting (18 Dec 2018)

Was not happy with the olson over priced kit so was pointed towards these on the Axminster site around £4.95 a set .You have to quote part number and order over phone do not show up on site at last something to use without fluffing about like the olson kit.


----------



## donwatson (11 Jan 2019)

powertools":2a6i1jmp said:


> Following Martin's advice on a previous thread I fitted the Axminster clamp to my old saw.
> It was the best £2 that I have ever spent and transformed the saw.


Just fitted a pair of these to an Aldi scroll saw and they are great. Only problem is delivered to door at a total price of £12.91. Wish I could get them at £2 lol


----------

